# Poll: Roy Morrison Gay: Who is the pick?



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Charlotte is picking either Morrison, Gay, or Roy. Who do you guys want to see drafted?

I definitely want Charlotte to take Morrison. I'd drive three hours to Charlotte to watch him play.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

MusaSK said:


> I definitely want Charlotte to take Morrison. I'd drive three hours to Charlotte to watch him play.


Exactly why I want Morrison. Bigger and improved fanbase


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As a fan of both Morrison and the Bobcats, I don't think he'll fall. I have a feeling the Raptors take him #1....but I would love to see him in a Bobcats Uni next year.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Morrison has a pre-built (hyped) fan base, is passionate as hell, is pretty-much NBA-ready in terms of skill level, and doesn't pick up DWIs :laugh:

What's not to like? I'm hoping Jordan takes Adam Morrison.

Laurie


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I say Rudy Gay...hes a 6-8 F, hes good...

The Bobcats GM/coach Bernie Bickerstaff loves long, athletic players and Gay fits the bill. Gerald Wallace can move to Shooting Guard, the Bobcats starting lineup would be:

*Crimo Brezec
PF:Emeka Okafor
SF:Rudy Gay
SG:Gerald Wallace
PG:Raymond Felton*

Now thats a way to rebuild your team.

Anyone agree?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Blazers8 said:


> I say Rudy Gay...hes a 6-8 F, hes good...
> 
> The Bobcats GM/coach Bernie Bickerstaff loves long, athletic players and Gay fits the bill. Gerald Wallace can move to Shooting Guard, the Bobcats starting lineup would be:
> 
> ...


Anytime you have Gerald Wallace at your shooting guard, it's a no.

But I'm starting to like the idea of Gay as the SG. Still not as much as I like Morrison or Roy as the SG, but it's not too bad.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

WTChan said:


> Anytime you have Gerald Wallace at your shooting guard, it's a no.
> 
> But I'm starting to like the idea of Gay as the SG. Still not as much as I like Morrison or Roy as the SG, but it's not too bad.



Yeah, I guess you could put Gay at SG...its just, hes 6-8...pretty tall for a SG..and Gerald Wallace is pretty explosive for a SG though too...so...Idk...yeah, you're right, but yeah..


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

We definitely need a new power forward - we can play Okafor at Center when we get a new PF. Brezec sucks.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

MusaSK said:


> We definitely need a new power forward - we can play Okafor at Center when we get a new PF. Brezec sucks.



We got Sean May but he isnt much better..if he even is better..


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

YAY! to everybody who chose Adam Morrison! Fun poll :clown: 

Laurie


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

The linep could be something like

C:Emeka Okafor/Melvin Eli/Primo Brezec
PF:Sean May/Emeka Okafor/Adam Morrison
SF:Gerald Wallace/Adam Morrison
SG:Adam Morrison/Gerald Wallace
PG:Raymond Felton/Brevin Knight

Yeah, we definetly need a new PF...Sean May..NO


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Blazers8 said:


> The linep could be something like
> 
> C:Emeka Okafor/Melvin Eli/Primo Brezec
> PF:Sean May/Emeka Okafor/Adam Morrison
> ...


I don't bet on Okafor's ability to stay healthy enough long enough to really contribute. Anything he gives the Bobcats is a bonus over and above what can reasonably be expected.

So to me it looks like this:

Primo Brezec/Melvin Ely
Sean May/Adam Morrison (though the idea of Morrison at the 4 for any extended time kinda worries me)
Gerald Wallace/Adam Morrison
Adam Morrison/Gerald Wallace
Raymond Felton/? (Does anyone think Knight will still be here come training camp?)

Laurie


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i too would like to see what a healthy sean may can do. eventually i would like to see Oak play center like Big Ben. Big Oak?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> i too would like to see what a healthy sean may can do. eventually i would like to see Oak play center like Big Ben. Big Oak?


Ben Wallace is an excellent role model...besides the free throws, of course.

I'd be thrilled to see Okafor stay strong long enough to develop a game like that. Hope it works out that way.

Not going to hold my breath, though, sorry.

Laurie


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Its funny how everyone thought gay would be top 5, and ended up going 8th.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm very happy I was wrong, I thought The Great Mustachio would go first. But I'm very, very happy he went to the Bobcats.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

What I think is funny is that now, even after the draft's long over, people are still voting for Adam Morrison in the poll. Welcome to the bandwagon, guys.

But at least nobody's voting for Rudy Gay now :rofl:

Laurie


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Its funny how everyone thought gay would be top 5, and ended up going 8th.


someone slides 3 positions and that surprises you. Forget that, does Marcus Williams or Danny Granger ring a bell


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Rudy slipping doesn't shock me. After the Bobcats, not many teams from 4-7 needed a 3. Like I said, I though Morrison would go #1, so there for it would've been Gay at 3, but I'll say it again, I'm very happy that I was wrong.


----------

